# I am not ready yet. LOL



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know this isn't about deer hunting but just wanted to let everyone know that my oldest son called tonight and surprised me with the news that I am going to be a grandmother. I am still in shock and know that it has not set in yet. This will be my first grand baby.......I told my son that I was to young to be a grandmother.......oh my gosh..time just goes by way to quick....can you believe it I am going to be a grandmother.


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!! My daughter just got married a little over a year ago...I keep waiting for that phone call...and btw I feel the same way!

It will be great!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Congratulations. It's going to be the time of you life.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

let the fun begin


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

congratulations!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats. Now in about 3 yrs is when it will be good time to sugar and spoil them up and send them back home.. lol


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how I will get the baby up in my tree stand with me. LOL I asked my son if i can dress the baby in all camo with moccasins. The best of both worlds. He just laughed at me. LOL He said something like "Only my mother" LOL I am still in shock. Not sure if i should laugh or cry or both......


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't that why they make those baby carrier things like the pappose from years before.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Being a grandmother is just a sign that you are getting OLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Heck no!! I am going to grandmotherhood kicking and screaming. LOL I cant say the "O" word!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

That is AWESOME!!!! Little ones are sooo fun, especially when they are not yours! Let the spoilin' begin. I think camo is appropriate for almost all occasions


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Dancer,

First, Congradulations. What you haven't stopped to reallize is that Grandchildren are your Pay Back for all the #$%@ :yikes: your son got into.:evilsmile You can spoil them silly, load them up with stories and sugar and send them home with Mom and Dad. Try it, trust me you'll Love it. I have three Grandsons and one Granddaughter and she's the Hellyon of the bunch. Just wind them up and watch them go.:lol::lol: FRANK


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya I can see how this will be fun and Bonz 54 I like how you think.....seven fold. LOL


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats !!! that is so cool


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats! Being a grandparent doesn't mean you're old......if we're lucky, we'll get there with or without grandkids.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrates! You will have alot of fun with the new grandbaby.Especially with it being your first.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet, congrats to the family Wolfie.


----------

